# LWJGL: Textur -> unsichtbare Stellen, wie erzeugen?



## Rubber (12. Okt 2013)

Hi,
ich versuch gerade ein HUD in meiner 3D welt zu verwenden.
Dazu male ich einfach erstmal ein 4 Eck und lege darauf eine Textur, auf die dann der Text geschrieben wird.
Nun möchte ich aber an manchen Stellen, dass die Textur nicht sichtbar ist, man also durch das 4eck durchsehen kann.
Dazu habe ich der Textur einfach Tranzparenz zugefügt.
Jetzt ist es aber so, dass wenn ich die Textur binde, der Tranzparente teil mit der zuletzt verwendeten Farbe gefüllt wird.

Gibt es einen Befehl, um die Farbe auch auf durchsichtig zu setzen?

Wenn ich mit glColor4f arbeite, muss ich die Farbe auf tranzparenz stellen, damit die Textur zu sehen ist.
Sonst wird die Farbe über die Textur gemalt.

Hat da wer ne idee?

Gruß


----------



## Runtime (12. Okt 2013)

OpenGL FAQ / 15 Transparency, Translucency, and Using Blending


----------



## Rubber (12. Okt 2013)

Vergesst es.
Ich bin einfach nur blöd.
Kein wunder, dass es nicht klappt.
Versehentlich jpg verwendet.
(soviel zum thema tranzparenz)


----------



## Runtime (13. Okt 2013)

Müsstest du dann nicht noch glTexEnvi( GL_TEXTURE_ENV, GL_TEXTURE_ENV_MODE, GL_REPLACE ) setzen, dass die zuletzt benutze Farbe keinen Einfluss hat? (falls du das willst)


----------



## Rubber (14. Okt 2013)

Entweder dass, oder wieder auf weiß.


----------

